# Repairing Sprinkler Wire Conduit



## Armold (Apr 29, 2019)

The pvc conduit for my sprinkler wiring is damaged (must have been from some wild animal in the neighborhood haha). Im not really wanting to have to pull the wire out and then feed back through/ reconnect to controller but it seems thats the only way. Any other suggestions??

If not, it looks like ill start labeling wires and then replace that section and use a few couplings.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could buy 2 unions or a larger PVC. Cut them in half and glue the two half in place.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

They make split conduit which is two half's that clip or clamp together. It's not available at your local hardware store but you can find it online. Would be a lot easier than re wiring.


----------



## Armold (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas guys and sorry for the delayed update. I just decided to go ahead and replace the broken PVC. All in all it wasn't fun but took less than an hour so it guess not too bad. The worst part was pulling the 12 (16? awg) wires through 3/4" elbows on either side of the wall.


----------

